# Howto pimp my nmap ping speed?

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe hier das Problem, dass gestern mein Level One Router plötzlich die Internet Verbindung unterbrochen hat. Daraufhin musste ich mit Schrecken feststellen, dass er unter der bisherigen IP nicht mehr erreichbar ist.

Nach einer Weile des herumprobierens habe ich versucht die Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen. Doch leider kann der Router auch unter der IP der Werkseinstellung nicht gefunden werden...

Tendenziell gehe ich davon aus, dass der Router hinüber ist. Jedoch zeigen die LED's an, dass das Gerät Betriebsbereit zu sein scheint und ich ihn nur richtig zu konfigurieren bräuchte.

Also dachte ich mir, dass ich einfach mal mittels einer while Schleife und nmap den Bereich 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.254 durchscanne.

Soweit so gut...

Jedoch dauert das Scannen pro /24 Subnet ganze 18Sekunden. Das bedeutet, dass ein Scan von 255 Subnetzen geschlagene 4590s oder ~76.5 Minuten dauert.

Da ich gerne noch einige andere Ranges ausprobieren würde, stellt sich mir nun die Frage ob man mit Nmap 4.01 diesen Scan irgendwie beschleunigen könnte ???

Mein aktueller Befehl für den Scan lautet 

```
nmap -oG grepfile -sP -PT80 192.168.${x}.0/24
```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Inte

Mit -T5 sollte es etwas schneller gehen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo Inte

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Mit -T5 sollte es etwas schneller gehen.

 

Tja, den hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Aber ob ich nun mit oder ohne Option -T5 arbeite, die Zeit bleibt gleich ~18.6s  :Sad: 

Hat sonst noch wer eine Idee?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Mein aktueller Befehl für den Scan lautet 
> 
> ```
> nmap -oG grepfile -sP -PT80 192.168.${x}.0/24
> ```
> ...

 

```
nmap -oG grepfile -p80 --min-parallelism 64 -T4 10.1.1.0/24
```

 *Quote:*   

> Nmap finished: 256 IP addresses (4 hosts up) scanned in 8.467 seconds

 

mit -T5 wirds schneller aber da könnte es passieren das er einen/mehrere übersieht

 *Quote:*   

> Nmap finished: 256 IP addresses (4 hosts up) scanned in 5.148 seconds

 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nmap -oG grepfile -p80 --min-parallelism 64 -T4 10.1.1.0/24
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm... damit wird er immerhin 2 Sekunden schneller. Jetzt ist er bei 14.1sekunden  :Wink: 

#Edit

Habe anscheinend grad den Turboboost gefunden  :Smile: 

Zusätzlich zur Option --min-parallelism 64 sollte man unbedingt -n verwenden! Dann versucht er keinen reverselookup durchzuführen.

Somit wäre ich jetzt bei ~1.1Sekunden  :Very Happy: 

Geht noch mehr?  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

Ich hab noch ein wenig rumgespielt und ein paar Testfallen kreuz und quer im Netz plaziert.

Es geht zwar schneller als meine Werte weiter oben wenn ich an den diversen timeouts herumdrehe, allerdings findet er dann kaum noch etwas.

getestet auf /24 bis /20

Ab und zu lohnt es sich Geduld zu haben  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

ob nun 

```
nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
```

 oder die anderen Lösungsvorschläge, alles liegt bei mir bei 2.3s  :Very Happy:  mal mehr mal weniger bei jeden Kommando  :Wink: 

Habe gerade mal ein 24 Subnetz meines Hosters mittes -sP gescannt, dauerte knapp 4s. Nutze nmap-4.10, ist vielleicht performanter  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jedoch dauert das Scannen pro /24 Subnet ganze 18Sekunden. Das bedeutet, dass ein Scan von 255 Subnetzen geschlagene 4590s oder ~76.5 Minuten dauert.
> 
> 

 

Dann starte doch parallel pro Subnetz einen Scan, vielleicht geht das schnell genug.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hmm.. wie Think4UrS11 geschrieben hat, er findet dann nicht mehr alle...  :Sad: 

Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Broadcom zwar mittels ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 192.168.${x}.0/24 konfiguriert wird, dass ich jedoch ca. 14s warten muss, bevor er mittels nmap auch wirklich was findet  :Sad: 

Die Karte ist zwar sofort konfiguriert, doch wenn ich sofort mit nmap loslege werde nur ich selber gefunden. Erst nach ca. 14s findet er andere Hosts im Netz. Kann man das irgendwie beschleunigen oder ist das einfach die Latenzzeit, welche der Netzkartentreiber zur initialisierung benötigt?

@schachti

 *Quote:*   

> Dann starte doch parallel pro Subnetz einen Scan, vielleicht geht das schnell genug.

 Geht nicht, da ich ja jeweils die Netzkarte in das entsprechende Netz bringen muss.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

dann häng dich doch einfach auf 192.168.x.y/16 mit deiner NIC statt in 192.168.x.y/24.

auf die Tour kannst du ganz bequem die diversen /24 scannen ohne jedesmal die NIC umzukonfigurieren.

Allerdings gilt auch da 'weniger (gleichzeitig) ist mehr'.

<ironie> alter Hektiker</ironie>

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> dann häng dich doch einfach auf 192.168.x.y/16 mit deiner NIC statt in 192.168.x.y/24.[...]

 

Meinst du damit sowas wie:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0
```

Weil das hat bei mir hier nicht funktioniert. Zumindest kann ich dann z.B. unseren DNS Server (192.168.2.10) oder andere Rechner im 2er Netz nicht mehr anpingen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

Ich traue mich ja kaum das offensichtliche zu fragen... hast du nach dem reset auf factory default schonmal probiert auf eben die factory default IP zu connecten?

Sollte ja eigentlich im Handbuch stehen; wenn nicht könnte Hr. Google mittels der genauen Modellbezeichnung evtl. etwas finden.

Level One meint dazu ganz generell:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe mein Passwort/IP Adresse vergessen, wie kann ich auf den FBR-1400TX, FBR-1401TX,FBR-1402TX, FBR-1403TX, FBR-1404TX, FBR-1406TX, WBR-1400TX, WBR-2400TX, WBR-3400TX wieder zugreifen??? 	
> 
> Ziehen Sie den Stromstecker, halten den Resetschalter gedrückt, stecken den Stromstecker wieder in das Gerät, halten den Resetschalter 10 sek. gedrückt. Der Router ist jetzt mit der Default IP Adresse 192.168.0.1 erreichbar und ohne Passwort.

 

----------

## amne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich traue mich ja kaum das offensichtliche zu fragen... hast du nach dem reset auf factory default schonmal probiert auf eben die factory default IP zu connecten?
> 
> 

 

Huah, *gähn* das hört sich aber nach einer verdammt unkreativen Lösung an!  :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> Huah, *gähn* das hört sich aber nach einer verdammt unkreativen Lösung an! 

 

Einer meiner diversen Chefs sagt immer ich soll nicht kreativ sein sondern "mach das' geht" - egal wie  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich traue mich ja kaum das offensichtliche zu fragen... hast du nach dem reset auf factory default schonmal probiert auf eben die factory default IP zu connecten?

 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> [...]dass er unter der bisherigen IP nicht mehr erreichbar ist.[...]habe ich versucht die Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen. Doch leider kann der Router auch unter der IP der Werkseinstellung nicht gefunden werden...

 

Denke, das sollte deine Frage beantworten...   :Smile: 

Mein Gerät ist ein FBR-1417TX und laut Anleitung soll ich auf 192.168.123.254 zugreifen... Das hat wie oben schon beschrieben leider nicht funktioniert  :Sad: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

Sage mal, kann sein, dass ich aufm Schlauch stehe, man möge es in Anbetracht der späten Zeit verzeihen.

Aber was ist mit "ping -b"

Der müsste doch auch alles finden, was da so in einem Netz rumgeistert, oder?

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber was ist mit "ping -b"

 

Hatte ich auch schon versucht...

Aber dabei reagiert bei mir nur ein Gerät. Der Laptop und die WS senden nichts zurück. Pinge ich die aber direkt an funktioniert es

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Sourcecode

mit -p<ports> die Ports einstellen.

Setz einfach nur nmap darauf an 1-2 Ports zu scannen (für Router üblich wären das z.b telnetd und httpd) dann scannt nmap bei einem gefundenen Host nicht alle seine Standartports durch sondern nnur die Ports die du angegeben hast.

Damit kriegst auchmal nen kleinen Speedschub.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja, das habe ich nun auch gemerkt.

Das war früher aber nicht so.

Da konnte ich das gesamte Netz anpingen.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> mit -p<ports> die Ports einstellen.
> 
> Setz einfach nur nmap darauf an 1-2 Ports zu scannen (für Router üblich wären das z.b telnetd und httpd) dann scannt nmap bei einem gefundenen Host nicht alle seine Standartports durch sondern nnur die Ports die du angegeben hast.
> 
> Damit kriegst auchmal nen kleinen Speedschub.

 

Da waren wir leider schon ...

```
nmap -n -oG grepfile -p80 --min-parallelism 64 -T4 10.1.1.0/24
```

war unser 'best shot' bisher (von ursprünglich ~19 auf ~1 Sekunde)

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber was ist mit "ping -b"

 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> dabei reagiert bei mir nur ein Gerät. Der Laptop und die WS senden nichts zurück. Pinge ich die aber direkt an funktioniert es

 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ja, das habe ich nun auch gemerkt.

 

dürfte daran liegen... (bzw. analoges auf anderen OS)

```
# Ignore ICMP broadcasts

net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1
```

@STiGMaTa_ch:

Ich fürchte du wirst dich langsam damit anfreunden müssen das das Gerät defekt ist. An sich funktionieren die factory-default Schalterchen ja prima und plätten wirklich alles wieder auf default. Und da das Gerät damit auch nicht mehr will ...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dürfte daran liegen... (bzw. analoges auf anderen OS)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gut, stellt sich die Frage, ob der Router diesen Schalter auch hat. 

Ich würde auf Nein tippen, unser Wlan AP hat es auch nicht.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Gut, stellt sich die Frage, ob der Router diesen Schalter auch hat. 
> 
> Ich würde auf Nein tippen, unser Wlan AP hat es auch nicht.

 

Wenn er ihn nicht hat (und diese Einstellung so gesetzt das broadcast pings ignoriert bzw. nicht weitergeleitet werden) umso besser.

Sollte heutzutage jedes Gerät machen, mindestens aber jeder Router, broadcast pings werden hauptsächlich noch zum DoSen benutzt (smurf attack)

----------

## firefly

hmm du könntest auch mit fping probieren.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmm du könntest auch mit fping probieren.

 

Naja, das Tool bringt eigentlich keinen Vorteil gegenüber nmap. Denn die Netze muss ich trotzdem immer wechseln und dabei vergeht einfach eine Weile (siehe weiter oben). Das suchen an sich dauert dann ja nur noch einen Bruchteil mit nmap. Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> dürfte daran liegen... (bzw. analoges auf anderen OS)
> 
> ```
> # Ignore ICMP broadcasts
> 
> ...

 

Aha.. wieder was gelernt. Schade, dass man heutzutage alle simplen, initial guten Ideen wegen irgendwelcher Idioten deaktivieren muss...

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> @STiGMaTa_ch:
> 
> Ich fürchte du wirst dich langsam damit anfreunden müssen das das Gerät defekt ist. An sich funktionieren die factory-default Schalterchen ja prima und plätten wirklich alles wieder auf default. Und da das Gerät damit auch nicht mehr will ...

 

Ja, sehe ich auch so. Wie gesagt, bin ich von Anfang an von einem Defekt ausgegangen, aber man will ja nichts unversucht lassen. Mal sehen ob ich da noch Garantie drauf habe und ob ich das Ding dafür nach Deutschland schicken muss. Als ich letzthin meine Maxtor umtauschen musste, hat mich der Zoll beinahe soviel wie der Kauf einer neuen HD gekostet  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dann schmeiss ich das Ding lieber gleich in den Elektroschrott auch wenn's nur ca. 9 Monate alt ist.

Ich habe übrigens mittlerweile aus einem alten P-II einen Router gebastelt. Benutze dazu das auf FreeBSD basierende m0n0wall. Ist ganz Praktisch das Ding. Einfach das Image auf CD brennen, noch eine Floppy einlegen (um die Config darauf zu sichern) und schon geht es los.

Einzig der Platz in meinem kleinen Serverschrank ist dadurch wieder etwas weggeschmolzen. Aber vielleicht kann ich da noch was basteln. Dann kann ich den Titel des Threads auf Pimp my Gehäuse umbenennen  :Smile: 

Danke an alle für eure Tipps.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Aha.. wieder was gelernt. Schade, dass man heutzutage alle simplen, initial guten Ideen wegen irgendwelcher Idioten deaktivieren muss...

 

Die Welt (hinter dem Bordergateway) ist schlecht ... im LAN kann man das schon noch aktiviert lassen wenn man will aber die meisten 'billigen' Routerchen sind entweder fix disabled oder fix enabled ohne Wahlmöglichkeit. (Wobei letztere nunja ...)

Ich deaktiviere es allerdings überall - personal paranoia

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Einzig der Platz in meinem kleinen Serverschrank ist dadurch wieder etwas weggeschmolzen.

 

Serverschrank? Zuhause? Angeber   :Twisted Evil: 

Und ich dachte schon ich wäre seltsam mit meinem 'Technikeck auf Schreibtisch' und seinen 24 (belegten) Steckdosen *g*

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Einzig der Platz in meinem kleinen Serverschrank ist dadurch wieder etwas weggeschmolzen. 
> 
> Serverschrank? Zuhause? Angeber  
> ...

 

Naja, wie gesagt es ist ein kleiner Schrank, also nichts grosses um damit angeben zu können  :Mr. Green:  . Dafür kann ich alles da rein pappen, Türe schliessen, Lüfter ein wenig aufdrehen und habe meine Ruhe.

Ausserdem verwende ich nichtmal 19'' Serverchen sondern nur simple Shuttle Winzlinge. Die kosten dann einzeln mit allem drum und drann in etwa soviel wie ein jeweiliges leeres 19'' Gehäuse. Also auch da nichts zum angeben  :Wink: 

Hier mal ein Photo vom Schrank für alle interessierten. Der Offene Rechner ist mein neuer Router während des testens. Nicht schön aber funktionell  :Smile: 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/stiggichaos/gentooforum/serverschrank.jpg

P.s. achja und kein Wort zu den Lichtern im Rechner. Das Thermaltake Gehäuse hat Lüfter welche Standardmässig damit ausgerüstet sind. Von mir aus hätte das auch einfach dunkel sein dürfen  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterjack

so nen schrank hab ich auch  :Smile:  http://mjack.kicks-ass.net/serverschrank.jpg

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Naja, wie gesagt es ist ein kleiner Schrank, also nichts grosses um damit angeben zu können  . Dafür kann ich alles da rein pappen, Türe schliessen, Lüfter ein wenig aufdrehen und habe meine Ruhe.
> 
> Ausserdem verwende ich nichtmal 19'' Serverchen sondern nur simple Shuttle Winzlinge.
> 
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/stiggichaos/gentooforum/serverschrank.jpg

 

Ich habe mich soeben verliebt  :Exclamation:  (in den Schrank, nicht das hier Gerüchte aufkommen...)

das wäre die Lösung für mich und meinen Shuttle/Mini-ITX-Zoo. Gleich mal suchen was sowas in etwa kostet...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> so nen schrank hab ich auch  http://mjack.kicks-ass.net/serverschrank.jpg

 

Die Idee finde ich schlichtweg genial! Auf dem Holz kann man die Motherboards legen ohne dass diese was ableiten und wenn man etwas Lufzirkulation braucht nimmt man ne Holzsäge und sägt Löcher für die Ventilatoren. Cool!

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich soeben verliebt  (in den Schrank, nicht das hier Gerüchte aufkommen...)
> 
> das wäre die Lösung für mich und meinen Shuttle/Mini-ITX-Zoo. Gleich mal suchen was sowas in etwa kostet...

 

Also ich habe für meinen Rittal Schrank damals ca. 500Euro bezahlt. Wobei das ein Neupreis ist! Ich denke, wenn man auf Ricardo/Ebay etwas sucht wird man sicher günstigeres finden. Aber ich brauchte das Ding damals halt sofort...

Alternativ fährst du zu Ikea und kaufst dir einen echten Serverschrank  :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterjack

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Idee finde ich schlichtweg genial! Auf dem Holz kann man die Motherboards legen ohne dass diese was ableiten und wenn man etwas Lufzirkulation braucht nimmt man ne Holzsäge und sägt Löcher für die Ventilatoren. Cool!
> 
> 

 

Thx  :Smile:  wobei ich für den Schrank ein ausgedientes ATX Gehäuse zersägt habe, zwecks Mainboard festschrauben und als Halterung für die PCI Karten. Das Netzteil ist auch an einen eingefassten Stück Gehäuse angeschraubt  :Wink:  Festplatte und Laufwerk haben auch ihren Laufwerkskäfig behalten. Vorteil, ich kann alle Komponenten tauschen, wie ich lustig bin  :Wink: 

http://mjack.kicks-ass.net/serverschrank_zu.jpg <- da kommen meist schon komische Blicke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrib

Sieht wirklich witzig aus, aber die Idee finde ich genial. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch Platz und einen alten Schrank um sowas nachzubauen.  :Smile: 

----------

